
Show HN: Use SQL to Query Airtable - mritchie712
We just added support for Airtable to SeekWell (SQL pun intended). This lets you <i></i>query Bases and Tables using standard SQL<i></i>. You can even join Table&#x27;s in different Bases. Here&#x27;s a demo video [1] and here&#x27;s the docs [2]. A few other features:<p>- You can schedule the query to run daily, hourly, or every 5 minutes<p>- You can send the results of the query via Slack, email or to a Google Sheet<p>- SeekWell can also connect to Postgres, MySQL, Google Sheets and many other sources and destinations. Check out our Knowledge Base here [3]<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;m-uygyDjV0A<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.notion.so&#x2F;seekwell&#x2F;Airtable-672dfb3c7b324203853cf9bfeab94d1d<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.notion.so&#x2F;seekwell&#x2F;Knowledge-Base-7e6abd7243ca43ad863372a264c44452
======
mritchie712
Still working on automatically adding "schema" info for the Base, but Airtable
still hasn't made that endpoint public for some reason.

------
PebblesRox
This is great!

